# Post-neuter spraying solutions?



## lavingroony (Nov 25, 2013)

I recently adopted a male bunny and had him neutered about 2 weeks ago, but his hormones haven't abated D: He sprays the playpen whenever I let him out to play with my other bunny. But he now does his normal pees in the litter tray.

The thing is, should I be cleaning the pen with vinegar or not? 

I figured that cleaning with vinegar will remove the smell completely, which serves to stop them from using it as a regular pee spot. But since he's spraying to mark his territory, and otherwise peeing regularly in his litter tray, I should just wipe it down for the time being so he can still smell himself there. Is this warped logic? :|

Also, what's the usual time it takes for their hormones to settle and stop spraying? Is it likely that he will still spray after this? My family's getting really grumpy because the "blast radius" can extend to 3m away from the playpen.


----------



## lavingroony (Nov 25, 2013)

Additional question: Am I supposed to still be able to see his testicles (while he is standing normally)? In a few threads it was mentioned that castrated male buns should look a lot like female buns, but this clearly isn't the case, he still has huge dingly donglies that look pretty much the same. Will they recede after a while?


----------



## JBun (Nov 25, 2013)

The testicles should recede, not sure how long it takes though. It can take 4-8 weeks for hormones to completely fade. Usually you start seeing improvement in hormonal behavior around 3-4 weeks. Almost always the spraying behavior completely stops once the hormones settle. Because he is still hormonal, he will most likely still spray until they do fade, whether or not you clean with vinegar.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 25, 2013)

At this point the best thing you can do is to protect anything you don't want sprayed and wait for his hormones to subside. I hope the other bunny is already spayed or neutered as well. 
As for his "testicles," what you should be seeing is his empty scrotal sacs. Over time they should recede. They should look pretty floppy though. If they still look full like there's a testicle inside, that sounds like a lot of swelling to me.


----------



## lavingroony (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! The other bunny is a female, she was spayed a few months ago. The male seems to only spray when he meets her (he didn't spray when kept in a different room for a few days), but it can't be helped as I don't have another room to keep him in any more. Guess I'll just have to keep cleaning then.


----------

